# Steering wheel pull when applying brakes firmly.



## sun3301 (Jul 8, 2004)

I just got my 2001 330ci back from the dealer for it's 30K mile service. A while back there was a discussion about how many 330's have a similar quirk when the brakes are applied firmly. The steering wheel does a quick little jerk or pulls to the right or left just a bit. My car did it too. I felt it was just the nature of the beast based on so many similar stories. 

When the car was in, they told me that the bushings on the lower control arms were worn out! So they were replaced and an alignment was done. I tried the brakes and the jerk, or "shimmy" as the work order calls it, is gone. Now I did not ask for them to look at this, they found it in the test drive. I was just curious if anyone else experienced this. Is it a secret fix only known to BMW techs? Is it a temporary fix that will come back?

I also noticed the steering feel was a little heavier. Could be I was just used to the boost of the Jeep Cherokee loaner they gave me!  

Thanks! Sun


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

Actually, I think there are two causes for the jerk/pull under braking. The most obvious one is the one that you have--worn bushings. But I also think that it depends on the crowning of the road and the size/type of tires you have. I've experienced a slight pull of the steering wheel in my car since day one, and whether it pulls left or right always depends on the crowning of the road or other imperfections on the surface. But there've been one or two times when I've had to come to a screeching halt from around 60 or 70 on an almost totally flat road, and there was no pull on those occassions.


----------



## sun3301 (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks Cantona for your insights.

I do know of the situations to which you refer where crowning will affect how a car tracks. The situation I refer to here is not that and has been discussed here before. If the brake pedal is hit hard, the steering wheel will suddenly pull to the right or left just enough to feel and see. The car itself does not alter it's track or path. It's still going straight. The "jerk or pull" is enough to almost pull the steering wheel out of your hands. 

I believe there were some on this discussion board who tried to convince BMW that this was a serious problem that fell on deaf ears. As I said, it never caused me any problems and with so many also experiencing it, I thought it was somewhat a normal quirk of the car. 

Sun


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

cantona7 said:


> Actually, I think there are two causes for the jerk/pull under braking. The most obvious one is the one that you have--worn bushings. But I also think that it depends on the crowning of the road and the size/type of tires you have. I've experienced a slight pull of the steering wheel in my car since day one, and whether it pulls left or right always depends on the crowning of the road or other imperfections on the surface. But there've been one or two times when I've had to come to a screeching halt from around 60 or 70 on an almost totally flat road, and there was no pull on those occassions.


 Tires/pavement controling the steering, aka tramlining, can be corrected by increasing the air pressure in the front a couple psi.


----------



## sun3301 (Jul 8, 2004)

Just to follow up, I spoke to the dealer this morning to get a little better understanding of the wear on the bushings in the front lower control arms. 

I was told that in 2001 on 330 and 325 models, the bushings were not up to the task. So overtime, they tear and separate. When that happens, you'll experience a slight twitch in the steering wheel if the brakes are applied suddenly. There were new bushings installed that are better made and I am told they'll last much longer. They said I was lucky because I was still under warrenty or else it would cost $600 to replace. Ouch.

This sounds like the same issue I was referring to above, where many people were discussing here. But I don't know if the solution was the same. 

Sun


----------



## sp330i (Dec 26, 2001)

many have the same problem. I would expect the control arm bushings are a temporary fix. mine were replaced, but it didn't help the problem one iota.


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

sun330-- which dealership did you go to? I tried to get mine replaced before the warranty runs out, but they said I don't have the problem (I'd hate for this to show up a few thousand miles out of warranty).

Thanks.


----------



## sun3301 (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey Sunilsf-

The dealer I went to was Peter Pan BMW in San Mateo. Good luck! But remember that I didn't specifically ask for this fix, they found it and did it without my knowledge because it was a warranty fix. It wasn't till they called me to tell me my car was done that I knew! 

SP330i- thanks for your insights.


----------



## streetk14 (Oct 16, 2004)

actually, pretty much all E36 and E46 cars suffer from the control arm bushing problem. The little "twitch" you felt is just the beginning. When they start to tear all the way around, you will feel a very noticable "clunk" when you hit the brakes, as well as a shimmy in the steering wheel. The bushings are such a typical problem on these cars, that us bmw techs have become well-trained at spotting them.


----------



## beantownbimmer (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks for this post - I thought I was loosing my mind - I notice a small twitch in the wheel when braking, usuallly to the left. Its not a problem when driving hard though. I opnly have 12K miles on my '03 so that seems a bit soon for a bushing to need to be replaced (?)
I brought it to Herb Chambers in Boston and they could not find anything wrong - it seems strang ethat they did not check the bushings if this is what appears to be a common problem with 330Ci - maybe I need to go somewhere else for service.

Anybody notice a slight drift on highway driving - I know its related to road camber etc. - but mine seems to always drift let when hands are taken off steering wheel (tire pressure is correct)

thanks


----------



## kutch (Sep 22, 2004)

*I never had that UNTIL-*

-I had ONE of the calipers replaced under warranty. Ever since then the first initial hit on the brakes induces a slight pull toward the new caliper. Which makes sense- Its responding faster than the old one... Solution for me personally- big brake kit...someday.

-kutch


----------



## gtvr6 (Apr 19, 2002)

Very interesting.....I also have an '01 330Ci and had the twitching problem. I mentioned it to my dealer before but they could never reproduce the problem. I guess the bushings were gone for a while, odd how my dealer didn't notice, two years ago when I first complained about the problem...  

I just got my car back and the bushing were replaced, I'll let you know if the twitching is gone.

:bigpimp:


----------



## streetk14 (Oct 16, 2004)

Here's the thing about the control arm bushings. They do go bad, but there is no obvious visual damage to them until they start to actually crack. This is why some shops may not find or fix the problem. On lower mileage cars, the bushings typically get "soft" and start to flex. This is what causes the "twitch", or a slight shimmy in the steering when at lower speeds.


----------

